# La negociación no me ha beneficiado tanto como lo esperaba



## Oceanboy

Hola Amigos.
Me gustaría traducir lo siguiente en alemán de la manera más natural:
La negociación por la venta de la casa no me ha beneficiado tanto como lo esperaba.
Die Verhandlungen vom Verkauf des Hauses hat mir nicht soviel Nutzen???gebracht, wie ich erwartet hatte.

Muchas gracias por su ayuda


----------



## Tonerl

La negociación por la venta de la casa no me ha beneficiado tanto como lo esperaba
_*Die Verhandlung über den Verkauf des Hauses hat mir nicht so viel  Nutzen gebracht, wie ich erwartet hatte
Die Verhandlung über den Verkauf des Hauses hat mir nicht so viel  gebracht, wie ich erwartet hatte*_


----------



## Oceanboy

Muchas gracias Tonerl!
Una pregunta más: existe talvez una sola palabra en alemán para decir beneficiar como en español o tiene que ser siempre en oraciones compuestas como en „Nutzen / Vorteil bringen“ ?

Muchas gracias.


----------



## Tonerl

Oceanboy said:


> Una pregunta más: existe talvez una sola palabra en alemán para decir beneficiar como en español o tiene que ser siempre en oraciones compuestas como en „Nutzen / Vorteil bringen“ ?



*beneficiar abw (enriquecerse)
beneficiarse de/con 
sich bereichern an  

beneficiar FIN (valores, efectos)
verwerten 

beneficiar (sacar provecho)
beneficiarse de/con 
Nutzen ziehen aus

beneficiar (favorecer)
nützen 
zustattenkommen  *

Bien está lo que bien acaba !!!


----------



## Oceanboy

Tonerl muchas gracias por tu ayuda.
Que piensas de esto:
Como se benefician las aves marinas que anidan en grandes colonias?
Wie nützen sie die Seevögel die in große Kolonien nisten?


----------



## Alemanita

Oceanboy said:


> *¿Có*mo se benefician las aves marinas que anidan en grandes colonias?



¿Podrías poner esta frase suelta en un contexto más amplio?
Como podrás ver de los ejemplos que trajo Tonerl, 'beneficiar' tiene varias traducciones; ya te dio una traducción perfecta de la frase #1 y ahora resulta que lo que te interesa es 'beneficiar' en otro contexto. ¿Por qué no pones de entrada lo que realmente necesitas saber?


----------



## Oceanboy

Hola Alemanita,
Muchas gracias por tus sugerencias siempre son bienvenidas!
Bueno, simplemente quería hacer buen uso de las sugerencias de Tonerl y escoger una ellas para usarle en diferentes contextos de la vida y el trabajo.
No todos tenemos la suerte de vivir en el país donde se habla el idioma que quieres aprender, tal vez sea tú caso. Es por eso que te pido tengas paciencia y si mis preguntas te molestan pues te sugiero que las ignores.
Es la primera y última vez que tu te diriges a mí como lo has hecho en tu último post.  
Espero entiendas bien el español para que te des cuenta que me debes respeto a mi y a todos en este foro.

Buen día.


----------



## bwprius

Die Verhandlungen über den Verkauf des Hauses *haben mir nicht so viel gebracht*, wie ich erwartet hatte.

Die Verhandlungen über den Verkauf des Hauses *haben mich nicht so sehr begünstigt*, wie ich erwartet hatte.

Die Verhandlungen über den Verkauf des Hauses *hatten für mich keinen so großen Nutzen*, wie ich erwartet hatte.

Die Verhandlungen über den Verkauf des Hauses *waren für mich nicht so vorteilhaft*, wie ich erwartet hatte.

Die Verhandlungen über den Verkauf des Hauses *sind für mich nicht so vorteilhaft verlaufen*, wie ich erwartet hatte.


----------



## Oceanboy

Muchas gracias bwprius!


----------

